# 1969 Penn Central magazine on Metroliners, New Haven



## CHamilton (Jan 26, 2015)

> The March 1969 Penn Central Post company magazine. Interesting reading about the then-new Metroliner:
> 
> http://www.canadasouthern.com/caso/post/images/post-0369.pdf


Via BH on Facebook. Local copy here: post-0369.pdf


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 26, 2015)

It would have been nice to rathole some of those Metroliner Medallions a a Buck 25 each!


----------



## railiner (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a copy of that edition somewhere in my 'archives'. It was great reading it again, thanks for the link!

The Penn Central Post was a very nice employee newspaper, that was available to the public, in the Stationmaster's Office, at Penn Station, New York. It was part of my ritual to pick up a copy, each time I "railfanned" thru there to watch departures and listen to the train calling of train announcer extraordinaire, Danny Simmons....

I don't think I have any of those medallions in my collection--wonder what they might be going for now on ebay?

I do have a free souvenir....an aluminum ashtray die-stamped with the PC logo....


----------



## cirdan (Jan 27, 2015)

railiner said:


> I have a copy of that edition somewhere in my 'archives'. It was great reading it again, thanks for the link!
> 
> The Penn Central Post was a very nice employee newspaper, that was available to the public, in the Stationmaster's Office, at Penn Station, New York. It was part of my ritual to pick up a copy, each time I "railfanned" thru there to watch departures and listen to the train calling of train announcer extraordinaire, Danny Simmons....
> 
> ...


I have a PC share certificate framed on my study wall.

It's pretty much worthless (way too many of them still around) but its a touch of history.


----------



## railiner (Jan 27, 2015)

cirdan said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I have a copy of that edition somewhere in my 'archives'. It was great reading it again, thanks for the link!
> ...


Nice....I still have my Conrail stock certificate from the IPO.....when it was time to cash it in, with the sale to CSX and NS, I had "lost it"


----------

